

So, I have this brain tumor (2009) - pizu
https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/f32c54c64e42

======
mmastrac
Fascinating story, but "Originally written in 2009 as a note to friends on
Facebook."

Updates?

~~~
mikecane
There's an update at the bottom, but even that is not up to date. He was
facing a second surgery.

------
ckdarby
Did he die? Is that why there's no update?

